# Rev. McCurley doing the work of an Evangelist



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 5, 2008)

[bible]Job 33:23[/bible]

Greenville, SC Street Preaching - AOL Video

God bless Pastor McCurley


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 8, 2008)




----------

